# Apprentice interview coming up and need info!



## milo13710 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have an interview for the inside wireman apprenticeship coming up in a couple days local 569, and I need to know when and how they will drug test me. I havent smoked in a few weeks since I got confirmation of me getting an interview but I just want to be safe and prepared. I have no idea whether it will be before or after my interview or whether it will be urine or saliva. ANY feedback is helpful and greatly appreciated.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

milo13710 said:


> I have an interview for the inside wireman apprenticeship coming up in a couple days local 569, and I need to know when and how they will drug test me. I havent smoked in a few weeks since I got confirmation of me getting an interview but I just want to be safe and prepared. I have no idea whether it will be before or after my interview or whether it will be urine or saliva. ANY feedback is helpful and greatly appreciated.


Never do drugs, ever, there is no need to do them, and they are nothing but trouble.

Good luck and welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

when they ask you if you have any problem with drug testing, tell them in a pleasant and professional voice:
"No, I'll be happy to test almost any drugs you want me to".


----------



## thekid (Jun 2, 2014)

I didn't get drug tested until 2 months after my interview when they called me to go to work.


----------



## nwsparky76 (Jul 29, 2014)

thekid said:


> I didn't get drug tested until 2 months after my interview when they called me to go to work.


I slipped through the cracks completely. Only got tested by employer...to this day I believe it was a fluke. It's probably just like every U.A., pre-employment. 
I used to smoke before I got into the apprenticeship program myself but I quit smoking because my career with the IBEW was so much more important. I just turned out last week...your experience may be difficult/easy. Just know being a Union Inside Wireman is not always glorifying, you won't get rich but it's worth it...."if you make it through" LOL! I was on the 7-year plan but I had the economy factor. I still DO NOT regret becoming an IBEW brother. Good Luck


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekid (Jun 2, 2014)

nwsparky76 said:


> I slipped through the cracks completely. Only got tested by employer...to this day I believe it was a fluke. It's probably just like every U.A., pre-employment.
> I used to smoke before I got into the apprenticeship program myself but I quit smoking because my career with the IBEW was so much more important. I just turned out last week...your experience may be difficult/easy. Just know being a Union Inside Wireman is not always glorifying, you won't get rich but it's worth it...."if you make it through" LOL! I was on the 7-year plan but I had the economy factor. I still DO NOT regret becoming an IBEW brother. Good Luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


lol a lot of guys in my class were on the 7 year plan. I got lucky and hit the 7-10 goldmine for about 9 months and made it my 5 years and turned out in 2013. Had that not happened it would have been longer for me as well. I stopped smoking when I started too because it just wasn't worth it to me


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

They pee test you after you sign your contract. I too am 569 out of imp valley.


----------

